

Deutsche Bank holds a patent on linked lists - tscherno
http://www.google.com/patents/US7028023?hl=de&dq=7028023

======
reirob
First I was surprised because AFAIK in EU pure software patents are forbidden.
But then I have seen that it is a US patent.

Even if it is not a "simple" linked list, but contains auxiliary pointers to
allow traversing in a different sequence, it really shows why we should get
rid of patents.

I am sure there must be a lot of prior art for this so-called invention.

